# Trail bar recipes?



## ciclechik (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm always looking for a way to make my own food for the trail, with less than stellar results. Any suggestions on how to make a really good nutrition bar for a long day in the saddle?


----------



## honez1414 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lim's Feed Zone cookbook has some great recipes.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

1 cup almonds 
6 pitted dates
5 tablespoons cacoa powder
4 tablespoons shredded coconut
2 tablespoons honey
pinch of sea salt


Process the almonds in food processor
Add Cacoa powder and process
add dates, coconut,salt and honey and process until it forms a ball

Spread in a pan w/spatula and refrigerate. Cut into squares when firm. You may also add Macadamia nuts etc. on top.

I put them in snack sized ziplock bags and throw them in a jersey pocket.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

2 cup Oats 
.5 cup Chia seeds
.5 cup Chopped almonds 
.5 cup Dark chocolate chips 
.5 cup pretzels
1 cup Peanut butter 
1 - 12oz jar local honey 

Mix all together (I use a mixer)

Throw in the pretzels last..this will leave chunks of pretzels in the bar for crunchiness and texture

Bake for 15mins. @ 350 in 9x11 pan sprayed with olive oil. 

Cut in squares

My friends call this Trail Crack


----------



## Somis (Aug 19, 2012)

Chase1996 said:


> 2 cup Oats
> .5 cup Chia seeds
> .5 cup Chopped almonds
> .5 cup Dark chocolate chips
> ...


sounds delicious! although ive never heard of Chia seed, is this available at most grocery stores?


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

Somis said:


> sounds delicious! although ive never heard of Chia seed, is this available at most grocery stores?


My local grocer keeps it in their "organic" section.


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chase1996 said:


> 2 cup Oats
> .5 cup Chia seeds
> .5 cup Chopped almonds
> .5 cup Dark chocolate chips
> ...


Whats the bars consistency once baked, is it a firm bar is it going to be fairly soft due the amount of honey?


----------



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> 1 cup almonds
> 6 pitted dates
> 5 tablespoons cacoa powder
> 4 tablespoons shredded coconut
> ...


Don't do it unless you bring toilet paper.

That cacao powder will wreck you.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

scribble79 said:


> Whats the bars consistency once baked, is it a firm bar is it going to be fairly soft due the amount of honey?


Pack it down while putting it in the pan to bake.

Similar consistency to a Clif bar.


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nit familiar with cliff products but it is a semi firm, kind of soft definitely not a very firm. 

Sent from my Samsung galaxy S2


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

One of my favorites:
one package of fig newtons

Carefully open the outer package. if you bought the right kind, there is an inner package that is fine to take on the trial. If you bought the wrong kind, you will need to remove the newtons from the krinkly plastic thing and put them into a plastic bag. Enjoy.


----------



## Turbopit (Jun 14, 2011)

Somis said:


> sounds delicious! although ive never heard of Chia seed, is this available at most grocery stores?


Near the Chia is another product we love and use a lot. Hemp hearts, tiny little nuts. Flax seed also.


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

scribble79 said:


> Nit familiar with cliff products but it is a semi firm, kind of soft definitely not a very firm.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung galaxy S2


Clif reminds me of gummy bears - except that Clif's products are more chewy.


----------

